# Grip-0-Rama



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just cut a deal for a lot of grips from an estate sale up in Pa. Just got grips home an hour ago. They were little sticky from storage, just wiped them off with soft cloth and Pledge. Have inserted an empty 38sp case between them to guard against warpage. When smoke cleared got 16 good sets of S&W Target Grips. 2 pairs brand new Walnut N frame. Bubble packs cracked from age, 1970s vintage. 5 other nice sets of Ns and 9 sets of Ks. Got some other S&W grips but haven’t been into them yet. Some missing matching grip panel, missing screw or beat up some. Also some Magna type service grips.
Guy that owned these passed a few years back. Heirs just getting to liquidating possessions. I think this guy must have been the infidel that raped the factory grips off S&Ws and replaced them with Pachmeyers.
I hope he didn’t get his 72 virgins. I lost a little blood on this deal but not as bad as what they want on the 
“Usual Suspects” Before anyone asks, NO, they are all mine. But if anyone has any S&W grip screws I might be interested in a few for J-K-N Magnas.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I can’t imagine the price! I see what target grips command and it’s not cheap! What else did he have? Get any ammo? Smith boxes? Other supplies?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> I can’t imagine the price! I see what target grips command and it’s not cheap! What else did he have? Get any ammo? Smith boxes? Other supplies?


Got some Winchester 22lr in 100pks, around 20-25yr old and a few boxes of common handgun ammo. There were a lot of handloads, as just discussed on another thread I don’t buy them. The guy didn’t load himself. The guns went to auction before I found out about estate. SIL said guy was a grip freak. Would buy a set at about every show he attended. I didn’t know the guy, my cousin got me into this. She worked with guys daughter. I almost didn’t go when there was no guns. But when found out there was a bunch of Gun Handles, I saddled up.
I’ve never had this many grips. I hate to think about using them up. I was going to put them on the end tables in the front room, just for viewing pleasure. Old woman vetoed me on that. She was just PEod that she will be eating Ramen Noodles for a month or two.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Well maybe you can let her change the flavor of the noodles every other meal to keep her happy. I think you did real good. Especially since you buy the ugly ducklings with the rubber grips all the time! You’ll feel better that you can make them look good again. Plus the value of the trade will go up with original grips!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> Well maybe you can let her change the flavor of the noodles every other meal to keep her happy. I think you did real good. Especially since you buy the ugly ducklings with the rubber grips all the time! You’ll feel better that you can make them look good again. Plus the value of the trade will go up with original grips!


You can do ok buying S&W revolvers with any aftermarket grips. That is as long as you aren’t paying the same price as one with original grips. Some of the better aftermarket wooden grips are worth more than Pachs but not as much as S&Ws. S&W is farming out grips now. A lot of models are S&W rubbers made by Houge , I think. The wood grips are now mostly laminate subbed by Alamont. I’m not a grip freak but hate rubber and the cheap hollow plastic grips.


----------

